# Kasco Sawmill



## CWS

Anyone have any information on Kasco sawmills. There is one for sale in my neighbor hood. Any idea of what a new one sales for.
Thanks Curt


----------



## Kevin

I never heard of them. This one cuts on the pull stroke! Never have heard of that either.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc

Did some research since I'd never heard of them when I bought my mill. Looking at their website I'm wondering if they no longer make mills since I didn't see a tab for them. Might want to give them a call at 800-458-9129 All I was able to find was an old brochure but no pricing.


----------



## Kevin

A pdf page was all I found for them as well. Really old looking.


----------



## CWS

Thanks for the replies. I called the company and they have discontinued making the saw. They said when they made them the cost was$12500. This saw has automatic feed, a 24 rails and a 20 hp engine.
I guess I will have to see what in brings tomorrow. I love a good auction even if I can't get anything bought.
Curt

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Never know at an auction - it could get caught between 2 guys who want it real bad or you might pick it up for a song. It looks to be a well built mill heavier than most.


----------



## sprucegum

Kevin said:


> Never know at an auction - it could get caught between 2 guys who want it real bad or you might pick it up for a song. It looks to be a well built mill heavier than most.


One time I was around when an auctioneer friend was setting up for a farm auction. Some of the machinery was pretty bad, I said " do you really think anyone is going to want this stuff" his answer was " I am planning on two people wanting it".

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

Saw went for $6000. I didn't bring it home but I still have my cash to bid another day.
Thanks for all the information.
Curt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

CWS said:


> Saw went for $6000. I didn't bring it home but I still have my cash to bid another day.
> Thanks for all the information.
> Curt


Guess two people wanted it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

